# Flat gate Single-6



## Drm50 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have old Flat gate S-6 that has external barrel damage. Gun has sentimental value.
I am looking for reasonably priced Smith to cut, crown, and reset front site. I know this
will cost more than new barrel but that's what I want.


----------

